# 'the rash' thread



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks for all the suggestions







all we can do is TRY and HOPE the next thing we try works! Believe me we have been trying a LOT of things!! reasonable and unreasonable. I would NEVER let him suffer on purpose, I would cut my right breast off if it meant it would cure this


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow, that looks exactly like my daughter's was for about 6 mo. It was so freakin' bad! I swear we tried everything! The only thing that REALLY worked was a high stregth cortisone (Elocon) but of course I didn't want to use it too often or at all really.

One day, the rash disappeared. We had been using some new diaper cream - Triple Paste - but I am not sure if that was the reason or not. I doubt it now, because we only used it for a week. The rash went away, never came back and has never needed cream again. No idea why. So mysterious. Anyway, i hope your son's rash goes away too.

BTW, my thought on the other thread wasn't that the rash wasn't THAT bad. It was that there is something other than a hyena diaper that will help it. After all, they aren't made of magical-elixer-cotton-hemp.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

: we're going to have to see what else you can try. I hope you get some good suggestions.


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

oh my


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Poor little guy. That looks so sore. I hope someone can help find something for it.


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh, one more thing. If disposables help, I surely would switch. They did help my DD and I used them on and off during that time to tame the rash. I know disposables are the enemy and all, but if your child is in agony and they help him, I'd do it (and did).


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

yes we've tried everything OTC they make and good few prescriptions. His dissapeared too back in october for a week but then came back. We were using naftin and dermatop then, but when it came back the naftin/dermatop combo didnt make a dent in it. And yes there are other non hyena dipes that work, I know I have some but they dont work as well as the specific one we now have enough for to make through the day and you can tell it helps by comparing the first and last pics in the post, the first being a day in fitteds/flats/prefolds and the last being a day+ in AIOs/disposables


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

what all have you tried? have you actually found something that works and keeps the rash away?

I absolutely understand the problem with rashes. And I know that it's a different situation for each individual child.

I'm asking what you have tried and if you have found anything that works just to see if maybe there is something that someone could suggest.

For us we had to switch to only using wool covers. We have issues with certain fabrics and textures too. I can't ever use polyester on him or we end up with just what you have in your pictures. For some that can mean even needing to use cotton threads and certain types of elastics.

Personally, I found it necessary to have things custom made when we were going through the rashy problems.

We couldn't do polyester (this means microfleece, windpro, etc and PUL of course but also NO polyester blend in the fabrics), hemp, velours sherpas or flannels (texture issues)

We also had to look to the detergents and/or any additives used in washing.

Also sometimes it's necessary to look to the diet as well.

It typically is actually a combination of a few things. So maybe the diet isn't bothering him too badly but when coupled with a texture sensitivity (or detergent and since it's in an area that is not as ventilated, etc) then it's an issue. Just an example of course.

I don't think anyone is questioning the rash issues. I think it's more a question of there only being one particular diaper that would work.

I know we had times when only one diaper did seem to work. But honestly, it was more a matter of the combination of sewing technique and fabrics. I had other choices as in I could make them myself, have someone else custom make items, etc. It really wasn't an issue of only being able to get it from one particular place.

It's good to keep one's options open as much as possible. I've been around long enough to know that WAHMs come and go and what works today may not work tomorrow.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lori810*
If disposables help, I surely would switch.

I do I use disposables at night and for a while, while trying to build up an AIO stash I used them daily... he went through 14 a day, there is NO WAY we could afford that until he PTs we are a no-income family right now and I only have a very small balance left in my bank account to tide us over until work comes back.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

...


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

So let's brainstorm. What are the factors that you NEED in order to keep the rash away? You NEED for there not to be any moisture on the OUTSIDE of the diaper where it touches his thighs, correct? You NEED for there to be a natural fabric against the thighs or does this matter?

What else? Are there things that don't seem to make a difference?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

ok we have tried every OTC diaper rash ointment, foot rash oitnment, dry skin ointment, feminin rash ointment, male rash oitnment. Then the prescribed ones we have tried are: a mentax/cortaid combo, naftin/dermatop combo, lamisil, bactroban, elidel, and a few things my mom brough tover from my grandmothers medicine cabinet
the only one that made a dent was the naftin/dermatop, it went away for a week then something set it off again and the naftin/dermatop didnt work anymore


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

fully fleece lined everything is what helps it stay dry and uniritated... FCB windpro AIOs, we had a hidden pearls creation that helped but now its falling apart cause its over a year old LOL, and the my precious baby by april fleece AIOs I have work. I had a fleece pocket that worked for a while but then I guess I wore it to the bone cause it got thin on the inside micro and no longer seemed waterproof


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

we havent done any orals yet, the derm said she wanted to do topicals first.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ill be watching this Thread SEEPAE. I hope you dont mind. I dont have the exact rash problem but we have similair issues, and Ill be watching for ideas on diapers and such.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
fully fleece lined everything is what helps it stay dry and uniritated... FCB windpro AIOs, we had a hidden pearls creation that helped but now its falling apart cause its over a year old LOL, and the my precious baby by april fleece AIOs I have work. I had a fleece pocket that worked for a while but then I guess I wore it to the bone cause it got thin on the inside micro and no longer seemed waterproof

so a side-snapping windpro AIO is a good jumping off point, right? Let's expand on that. You have tried and liked:

(fill in the blank for me here)

Of those, you can order more of:

(fill in)

Or, you need suggestions for things that are identical in shape/sewing technique?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Are you able to just do nothing ~ no dipes either? Sounds like a lot of different products to me. Maybe try ECC? I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

poor little guy! I hope you find a solution soon.

I know you do the baking soda/tto wash thing. Could he be reacting to either of those? Believe it or not I can not use baking soda with Josh. If I try to put him in a bath with some baking soda in it or use it in my diaper wash his skin breaks out in hives and big red welt looking things. Josh had a rash in the exact same place as your DS, big angry red welts that oozed and wept. They were about 1/2 as big though. I took him to an allergist and he has been on a very low dose antihistamine and I kept trying different detergents. The combo of the Atarax and Bio-kleen laundry detergent finally got the rash under control and he hasn't had it for 2 months now.









Good luck mama.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdentityCrisisMama*
Are you able to just do nothing ~ no dipes either? Sounds like a lot of different products to me. Maybe try ECC? I hope it gets better soon.

we cant do diaperless at all or he claws himself(see picture)... one day he drew so much blood from clawing his scrotum it pooled where he was sitting and was all over his shirt. and I try as much EC as I can but Ive never grasped it fully, yesterday he did poop in the potty though, LOL


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*
I know you do the baking soda/tto wash thing.

its not, we were doing that for 2 months before this showed up, then when it did I of course thought maybe it was so I washed for a week with Dawn, no help, then tried tide(what we used before) no help and LOTS of stink, since then Ive tried samples I got in the mail(sensi clean and such) with no results


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

more brainstorming here:

we mentioned detergents and/or additives to washing/drying...you didn't speak to that. whoops I was posting at the same time as others...nevermind this part!

what about wipes? Are you using cloth wipes? if so what fabrics and what solutions?

Just throwing things out there. Although it sounds like we had almost the exact opposite problems since there was no way any poly would work for us and disposables would make things worse.

I think it's better to look at what one can do to prevent and do away with it other than all the different treatments if at all possible. I think many of the treatments can just cause other problems.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Poor baby (and mommy)...I'm so sorry you are having this trouble. The only thing that cleared up Caleb's rash completely was hydrocortisone...once we got it under control completely, I have used other things (mainly Calendula by California Babies and some aquaphor) to keep it away. I mention this because (based on what you mentioned) it sounds to me like this is a allergy/sensitivity issue...maybe? and that is what the cortisones are made for...I hated using it but it did do the trick. We tried tons of stuff to avoid the hydrocrotisone--(including most of what you mentioned). It turned out that he was sensitive to the ingredients in many of the things we were using (he breaks out in response to even a little zinc oxide!!) Also, I only use water to clean him--just spray on and pat dry. I am glad you have enough of the dipes you need (right?). I understand having to use particular things---my other twin will break out if he isn't in wool (so no aio's or disposables for him). Just goes to show that all kids are different.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Have you tried using wool to air it out? Sorry, I didn't read your other thread!
Also A&D ointment really helps with the pain of such rashes. I have used it many times on my children and also my self on patches of eczema.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

we are going to see a new doctor because the derm we were seeing seems to be not concerned with it, the last time I spoke with her I explained what medicine worked that she had presecribed and that we needed more because it came back and she said she'd look into it, then had her assistant call back and say get A&D oitment, so we are going to see a pediatrics specialist at children's hospital very soon and hopefully she can help


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:



Quote:

fully fleece lined everything is what helps it stay dry and uniritated... FCB windpro AIOs, we had a hidden pearls creation that helped but now its falling apart cause its over a year old LOL, and the my precious baby by april fleece AIOs I have work. I had a fleece pocket that worked for a while but then I guess I wore it to the bone cause it got thin on the inside micro and no longer seemed waterproof
so a side-snapping windpro AIO is a good jumping off point, right? Let's expand on that. You have tried and liked:
I posted this on the other thread, but www.lucyshopechest.com makes a very nice side-snapping serged AIO: she has microfleece for the inner and windpro for the outer. And they are very available and reasonably priced.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

your poor little guy. my first got rashes that looked very much like that though not to that degree. i came to the conclusion that she was sensitive to wooly nylon (or any nylon, you should have seen her bottom when i put her in a bumkins







). i had some diapers custom made for her with cotton thread and it got much better. she spent a lot of the time in honeyboy covers (turned and topstitched) with a trifold layed or snapped in since that kept the moisture off of her thighs and there was no nylon thread touching her anywhere. luckily she could wear fleece. disposables didn't help her as they made her rashy all over. PUL gave her a different rash too. ugh! since your guy likes to be dry everywhere maybe you could find someone to make you some more fleece pockets -- honeyboys or otherwise? so if you use aios/pockets that keep him dry exclusively it disappears? if so, nice you found the solution, hope you can find enough specific dipes that work. dd#1 potty trained relatively young and i was so glad!!! good luck clearing it up.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

yes we were a completely wool and fitteds family until recently when we started making the switch to AIOs when I figured out







that AIOs were the best route to take since we cant afford disposables.

and I responded abotu the detergent up a few posts, and hydrocortizone didnt help... we tried 1% and that burned him, so we tried .5% and it didnt burn but it didnt clear it up.

and my only thought about food allergies is apples but he its them so infrequently I have to rule it out since its like a once a month if even that food he likes to eat


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

wooly nylon
hmmmmmm that makes me wonder... how many of the WAHMs Ive meantioned use wooly nylon? his rash is mainly located in the areas where serging is common to touch, but when we tried prefolds only that didnt help.... still must question.....


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I highly suggest an oatmeal soak or bath. It has helped huge in my family.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

http://pic4.picturetrail.com/VOL731/...5/79109854.jpg
here are some of the ointments we have tried, these are the ones I still have the containers to, some are homeopathic remedies, none have cleared him up

ohh and thanks for the suggestion on the dipes.. I didnt know LHC made a windpro AIO... ohh and they dont have to be side snap, ive been looking into honeyboys but they are a bit $$ so Im waiting for a certain WAHM to open back up so I can ask if she takes trades.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

So sad. I am sorry you are going through this. It is frustrating not to know how to help you and your little one. I hope an answer is found soon.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

...


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

Sorry you are dealing with such an awful looking rash. I didn't read the other thread so forgive me if this was already mentioned. I used to work as an RN at a children's hospital. I worked on a floor that was mainly babies in dipes (disposables). We would see some pretty bad rashes. The docs would prescribe an ointment called Questran with Aquaphor. It works really well. My own dd had a really awful rash while on some antibiotics and it was the only thing that helped. The label on it is called Questran 5% in aquaphor. It is a prescription. The other thing we used to use at the hospital was nystatin cream for yeasty rashes. It sounds like you have tried lots of things. I hope you can find something that helps.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I use flannel cloth wipes on him that Ive had before he was born, and plain water.

and as for dipes, Ive tried and liked(worked well for him) FCB windpro AIOs, HPC windpro AIOs, MPB fleece AIO, and an unknown WAHM fleece pocket. But HPC just opened back up, MPB is closed for her baby to be born soon, and I lost the email for the WAHM I traded a HH for her windpro pocket. I have enough AIOs now for a day though, but since I have a toploader that is hard on dipes I am still looking for a few more that I can rotate so they dont fall apart(like my HPC and windpro pocket are doing now)


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

yeah I think... but we've been using the same fitteds since we started CDing with fitteds and never had a problem until July... Tiff suggested it might be an elastic thing since its on his thighs and lower stomach, but again we have been using the same fitteds and same brands since we started using fitteds in april/may and never had a problem until mid-july
and during the hot hot summer days he ran around in prefolds and flats only.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok this is what I do for my rash prone boy.

My wipes soulution is aloe vera with calendula, and a little lavender

Silk fleece liners, not the thin little ones, I mean thick yummy silk feece liners. My son never and I mean never gets a rash with one of these in his diapers. I even have whipped up a couple silk fleece covers for him and they are amazing.

Also have you had him tested for alergies? My son is alergic to tomatoes and ocasioany from dairy, but heres the weird part it depends on the brand of milk which leads me to believe it depends on where the cows are and what they eat.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

no testing for allergies yet, but I want to since I still sometimes think its the apples... the weekend the rash appeared was the weekend we introduced apple juice for the first time... then when his rash went away in oct and was gone for a week, I was making an apple pie and gave him a bite of apple and then the rash came back... but during the months he has had this we have eliminated all apple juice and apples but it didnt help... every once in a while he got apple sauce and it didnt seem to make a difference, good or bad... but I still dont get why after giving him some apple it came back, ince thats the only thing in his diet I can think of that we changed


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Did you do a stripping wash (and I mean a *LOT* of hot water washes... :LOL )after you quit using tto and BS? Do you use vinegar? I had to quit using everything except 1/2 oz. sportswash or DS would get that same kind of rash.

PM me your address and I'll send you some lotion we used that helped clear it up.

What are you using for detergent now?


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

nak

hugs mama!!! my ds has rash problems too - i thought it was wool but even with sposies he had it. my ped says it's this
http://dermnetnz.org/dermatitis/numm...ermatitis.html

and told me to use hydrocotisone cream - just made him more red so I took a leap and every day at least twice a day for the past week I've put liquid lanolin all over the rash and it's almost gone!!!! I can't believe it but he's as smooth as silk and my hands are yummy too







It's worth a try.... good luck!!

my ds's rash pics:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/z_expl...3c.jpg&.src=ph
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/z_expl...72.jpg&.src=ph
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/z_expl...70.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Poor guy, I can't believe you guys are still dealing with that rash.









If I can help you out (diaper wise) let me know. I've got a few MPB and BSW fleece to spare, if you need to borrow them until you can buy what you need. I'm only using SOS and Fuzzi Bunz on Alex now, so if you need them, they are yours.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama*
Poor guy, I can't believe you guys are still dealing with that rash.









If I can help you out (diaper wise) let me know. I've got a few MPB and BSW fleece to spare, if you need to borrow them until you can buy what you need. I'm only using SOS and Fuzzi Bunz on Alex now, so if you need them, they are yours.

Id love to borrow back that fleece BSW pocket I borrowed before :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
But are you sure that your diapers and such are really getting clean? I dunno.. I know you're committed to the baking soda/tto but the fact that this appeared 2 months after it suggests that perhaps things really aren't getting as clean as you think.

Holli

well I did do a week of dawn, then a week of tide and nothing changed, so Id have to say yes


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Susan... we have tried lanolin with no change... his leg looks similar but the stomach looks totally opposite
here is what it looked like when it first started back in july
http://pic4.picturetrail.com/VOL731/...5/79091808.jpg
the doc thought it was dermititis but the derm said it wasnt and they both suspected ringworm at first but then agreed it wasnt


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Poor peanut. That looks so painful. I hope you find a way to clear it up soon.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Well you are certainly welcome to borrow it back.







In fact, I've also got a white size L pocket too that's nearly new (much thicker fleece) I just have to find it in my huge "to be sold" diaper pile. :LOL

If you don't remember my #, PM me and I'll give it to you. It's been way too long since we've talked anyway.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

If disposibles helped clear it up then maybe you could find a shelter or other place that will help you out with diapers until you can figure things out and get back on your feet finacially.

I honestly think it might have to do with the BS/TTO washes but then that is because I refuse to believe that gets the diapers germ free.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
If disposibles helped clear it up then maybe you could find a shelter or other place that will help you out with diapers until you can figure things out and get back on your feet finacially.

I honestly think it might have to do with the BS/TTO washes but then that is because I refuse to believe that gets the diapers germ free.

AFAIK there isnt a program like that around here, instead you are allowed to buy diapers on food stamps, which I dont get.

And Id say it could be the BS/TTO if I hadnt done 2 consecutive weeks of "soap" in the wash, first a week of dawn, then a week of tide with no change.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't think it is the way you are washing dipes. I do bs/tto washes and sometimes use natural soaps and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

TTO can be very harsh on baby's skin The couple times I used it in my wash DS got a horrid rash. And TTO dose not disinfect the diapers, from the the information I got from my dad a NMD.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm going to have to vote for the TTO as your culprit - it gave my dd a horrendous rash as well - took close to 4 weeks to clear it up and out of my diapers. IMO, I don't think switching for just a week to Tide/Dawn would produce results. I would suggest at least 3-4 weeks.

What detergent are you using for your reg. household laundry? - I would probably stick with that. I would also boil anything you have w/o snaps to get rid of the TTO.

FWIW, I know another babe who had a serious rash outbreak from Dawn soap.

I'm also wondering if a homemade oatmeal type of paste would provide some relief.

HTH


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

have you tried bag balm yet? it's in a green container at walmart or walgreens in the lotion aisle usually down towards the bottom. i swear this stuff is a flipping life saver. i used it on my scalp when my scalp was fried from dyeing my hair blonde (LOL) and now whenever my children get a nasty rash i use it on them and the rash is gone within a few days. if it's a yeasty rash i'd crush up acidiphulous (sp?) pills into the bag balm then apply to their bottoms.

i hope you can get this rash gone soon!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Looks like a chemical burn.

I'd think that TTO may be a culprit as well.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

We have rash issues also........ the only thing that help was all PUL AIO and Yes LHC makes a fabulous windpro AIO . we use them at night.... I thought it kind of looked like psriousis(sp) but if you are seeing a derm then he would know that... My kiddo is skin rashy every where but his hiney.... so I do know what that is like not knowing what to do for the poor itchy child who scratches until he bleeds....







to the booth of you.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

haven't read all the replies, so forgive me if I'm repeating, LOL!

First, that poor babe, that looks So painful!







I would be so distraught if my son's bum looked like that, I'd pay anything to make it go away! I'm sure you've been round and round with docs about this, but it really looks to me like it's a yeast rash gone realyl badly. Have you adjusted diet to eliminate sugar? (yours if he's **** nurisng, and his if he's eating solids as well) Candida is a nasty, persistent little thing and you basically need to wash every single thing in the house to get rid of it, and boil the diapers forever to kill it.

Now, for diapers, I know you mentioned that it has to be completely enclosed to keep all wetness off his skin. Have you tried one of the fleece pouch things that karen (KSS) has on her diapering pages, it's basically two rectangles of fleece sewn together on three sides to make a pocket. YOu trifold a prefold or flat and insert it, then lay the whole deal in your cover of choice. Seems like that would work well laid inside of a bssw, windpro cover, or anythign else really. If he's mobile and squirmy and you're worried about it shifting, I'd suggest cutting the fleece with tabs in the back, then you could pin it before puttign the cover on. Sort of like a fleece pocket (a la happy heiny, I guess) but without the bothersome elastic in the legs to irritate him. You could make (or have someone make if you don't sew) these pretty cheaply with microfleece, and then also you'd have the benefit of knowing that the diapers are getting really clean becuase prefolds and flats are infinitely cleaner-washign that fitteds and AIOs


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

A friend of mine went through terrible rashes with her son. I think it was an orange that set it off and it turned into a staff infection. I'm not really sure though. So you may be right about the apples setting it off.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh, poor baby!! Ella had a rash very similar to that on her inner thighs! I am pretty sure it was started by one of her serged AIOs. The serging was rubbing her thigh and caused chafed skin that then got irritated and became worse every time the skin was moist. She gets the same thing from the elastic of sposies - it's a BRIGHT red, risen rash all along the inside of her thigh. No topical ointment helped. The skin became very dry and flaky and would bleed occasionally. I think I might have a pic of it somewhere that I can post for you. It looks JUST like your first few pictures.

I have found that I can't use AIOs with elastic sewn through all of the layers or elastic that is sewn in too tightly. Turned or turned and topstiched works great. She can wear fitteds and wool, but the rash will come back if her diaper is left on too long and the moisture touches her thighs.

I also think tto could be a culprit.







I used to use it every few washes and it would REALLY irritate her thighs. It might not have caused the problem, but it could be making it worse.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I dont think its the TTO as we cut it out during the soap washes and the past week or so I have not been using any at all because I am experimenting washing with baking powder instead of baking soda, suprisingly Ive had even better results with the powder... I just ran out of soda and thats all I had on hand so its nice to see how it acts. so his rash still looks the same, but Ill keep y'all posted on the new way of washing :LOL

And we have always used tide and tide gave horrible stink issues to the point I didnt want to put a diaper on him fo rfear of him peeing.


----------



## gcmama (Oct 23, 2004)

Poor baby









It looks very much like a generalized staph or strep infection of the skin. I would ask the doctor immediately (and be firm







) for an oral antibiotic. NOT amoxicillan because at this point, it does pretty much nothing...too many resistant bacteria out there. Something like Ceftin or Omnicef might be good....

I'm not a doctor but am a mama of several children who are prone to severe eczema. Both times we had a rash that looked like that it was staph/strep infection.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

The doctor(s) have already ruled out yeast already, we have moved on to that it is in the same family as yeast but is more in the catagory of what you get on your feet(lamens terms cause I didnt understand the medical words, LOL) which is why we have tried a few foot creams. It is a fungus that we know. just what kind is what we need to pinpoint.
He was nursing exclusively until almost 14months and Ive always eaten the same foods, he got the rash at 12months and even when he eats solids there is little or no sugar, mainly chicken and veggies.


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

that's a nasty looking rash. have you any way to take your ds to a homeopathic physician? sometimes homeopaths have a way of looking at problems like rashes and getting down to the root cause, whereas alleopathic('regular' doctors) physicians treat the symptoms more than the root cause.

I speak from serious rash experience.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

when it first started I thought maybe it was being caused by the rough serging on a tykies fitted I got in a trade... Ill have to meantion the serging to the doc. Our derm was actually very happy to find out we use cloth diapers, he wears a disposable to the appointments but we told her and she was like "ohh good so that pampers is just for today?" :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grnmtnmama*
that's a nasty looking rash. have you any way to take your ds to a homeopathic physician? sometimes homeopaths have a way of looking at problems like rashes and getting down to the root cause, whereas alleopathic('regular' doctors) physicians treat the symptoms more than the root cause.

I speak from serious rash experience.

I wouldnt even know where to look







our town and the cities around it are veru ummmm 'mainstream, non natural' LOL


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lizzie3143*
have you tried bag balm yet? it's in a green container at walmart or walgreens in the lotion aisle usually down towards the bottom. i swear this stuff is a flipping life saver. i used it on my scalp when my scalp was fried from dyeing my hair blonde (LOL) and now whenever my children get a nasty rash i use it on them and the rash is gone within a few days. if it's a yeasty rash i'd crush up acidiphulous (sp?) pills into the bag balm then apply to their bottoms.

i hope you can get this rash gone soon!

We love bag balm. We discovered it when we lived up in Colorado and my skin got so dry, it cracked and bled. It's antiseptic as well as a barrier.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I have heard of that but never seen it, I will keep an eye out next tiem Im in the store... what exactly does it look like?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

http://www.bagbalm.com/

I've used this before too, it really is great stuff. My father swears by it and its been around for years


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Doesn't it come in a green and red tin?


----------



## Ruby Pearl (Dec 18, 2004)

That looks like the rash my DD had for the first six weeks of her life!!!! It turned out that she had thrush and I just couldn't feel it in my nipples and on top of that she was allergic to the soy nuts in the trail mix I was living off of. We used gentian violet in her mouth and a cream like canesten on her bum and I cut out all soy in my diet and we also used an extra strength zinc oxide cream Zincofax. I think it was 40% zinc oxide. It looked like someone had poured boiling water all over her poor little bum and it even started to bleed in some spots.


----------



## quest4quiet (Feb 27, 2004)

That looks so awful! If you think it may be a fungus, I'd try gentian violet. It's a really cheap and really effective antifungal. We've used it for thrush, yeast rashes, and athlete's foot and it works in a few days. Just use sposies b/c it stains horribly.


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quest4quiet*
That looks so awful! If you think it may be a fungus, I'd try gentian violet. It's a really cheap and really effective antifungal. We've used it for thrush, yeast rashes, and athlete's foot and it works in a few days. Just use sposies b/c it stains horribly.

if it's a fungus YES! on to gentian violet. but you don't use it full strength. dilute 1:1 w water. apply it with cotton balls 2x/day for three days, then take a break. it will flake off and have "feel good" itching as the fungal colonies die off: description from experience! :LOL this might be tmi but fungi grab into the skin and take "root" under it.







: so the flaking is actually a good sign that the fungi are letting go. if there is still rash after 7 days from beginning therapy, do another course of it, repeat no more than 2x for a total of 3 courses. if it doesn't work, you need to think systemically. i am NOT a naturopath; this was the course prescribed to me and my babe by a naturopath who hadn't seen it, so it's a safe therapy. i applied it to my poor ouchy breasts (which had been infected like your babe's bottom for 2 years bc my docs said it wasn't yeast







) and then let babe nurse. i also took mega doses of probiotics at the same time as well as cutting out all sugar (yes, that means even 100% juice and simple carbs) bc fungi feed on sugars. hth your poor baby. you're a good mama doing everything you can to help. keep it up!


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlfactory*
We love bag balm. We discovered it when we lived up in Colorado and my skin got so dry, it cracked and bled. It's antiseptic as well as a barrier.
























We SWEAR by bag balm in this house!!! I put it on DS when he gets his nighttime dipe. He has some eczema spots on his thighs in his diaper area. By morning, we've got soft supple skin







We've gone through almost our first tin (took us about 8mo to do :LOL ) Oooo.... that reminds me, we need more


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I dont think its the TTO as we cut it out during the soap washes and the past week or so I have not been using any at all because I am experimenting washing with baking powder instead of baking soda, suprisingly Ive had even better results with the powder...

Is baking powder even made for anything but cooking.I don't see how that could be killing any yeasts or germs in the diapers.If the diapers continue to have the fungus in them , no cream is going to work because it will just keep reinfecting the area.I would bleach the diapers.

There is an oral medication that treats fungus and yeast infections.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Is baking powder even made for anything but cooking.I don't see how that could be killing any yeasts or germs in the diapers.If the diapers continue to have the fungus in them , no cream is going to work because it will just keep reinfecting the area.I would bleach the diapers.

essentially what I put in with the dipes isnt suppose to be what sterilizes them, its the extremely HOT water and the dryer... what I put in the water is just suppose to help sweep away the actual dirt... regular detergent doesnt kill germs either
i do use borax now and then, but i may add it to the wash for the week to see how it works in case there are any germs the HOT water isnt getting


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

ohh and baking powder is just diluted baking soda


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I think I was using too much baking soda, which is why the same amount of baking powder would make a difference. and yeah like I said I was just experimenting with it, it has calcium in it and i am afraid it might cause calcium build up, but Im just trying things... i mean its been almost 6 months and ive tried every reasonable thing I can think of to do here at home, why not try the unreasonable








and we dont keep bleach in the house, so Id have to get some, but Id like to try the borax religiously first...
and how do you boil a diaper that is completely fleece lined and has elastic without destroying them?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Well since you can not boil them I would go buy some bleach.It is only around 99 cents.You can also get generic disposibles for pretty cheap.I saw some at Target for only $5.

I know you like more natural things but that rash looks bad and for your ds to have to live with it for 6 months is really sad.I would be really scared to see that on my son for even a day.I am suprised the doctor doesn't seem more worried about it.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

me too, which is why we are going to see someone better, someone different, and someone who specializes in children
believe me I am willing to try anything for him and I have tried everything I could come up with in my mama-brain(that doesnt work all that well obviously since I havent tried a few good suggestions others gave)
its hard to find a good doctor around here though not a lot of them take medicaid, only 1 derm does and thats the one we have been seeing and she is only in office 2 times a week for half a day and is always very rushed


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
me too, which is why we are going to see someone better, someone different, and someone who specializes in children
believe me I am willing to try anything for him and I have tried everything I could come up with in my mama-brain(that doesnt work all that well obviously since I havent tried a few good suggestions others gave)
its hard to find a good doctor around here though not a lot of them take medicaid, only 1 derm does and thats the one we have been seeing and she is only in office 2 times a week for half a day and is always very rushed

I hope the new dr. works out.And I would be willing to chip in towards getting you some sposies if you need to go that way.Or maybe you could knit up some things to sell for some extra cash.Or sell some of your dyed yarn.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

this rash hasnt gone untreated one bit, just like with any medicine you are suppose to give it *at least* 2 weeks of application to see if it makes a difference, we have tried a LOT of medicines, a new one every one or 2 weeks, and even tried a new medicine on different legs, 1 on one leg and one on the other to help increase how many we tried a month. Only 1 of the many worked but then the rash came back and I was out and the doc said A&D then was closed for the holidays. 6 months is a very long time to have a rash but 6 months is a very long time to be trying to treat a rash with different meds, that wont go away.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I hope the new dr. works out.And I would be willing to chip in towards getting you some sposies if you need to go that way.Or maybe you could knit up some things to sell for some extra cash.Or sell some of your dyed yarn.

thanks jaime







a very nice mom(LindseyLou) is sending us some sposies that have been sitting around the house.

and we use a ped. who was my dad's ped when he was a baby :LOL
suprisingly he is anti-cloth and doesnt like that I still BF and co-sleep


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
thanks jaime







a very nice mom(LindseyLou) is sending us some sposies that have been sitting around the house.

and we use a ped. who was my dad's ped when he was a baby :LOL

That's a good idea. I've got 2 bags of size 3's here waiting for my new niece (born last week) to grow into. :LOL Want me to add them to the ongoing box?







Think they'd fit him?


----------



## nicholas_mom (Apr 23, 2004)

: I am scared. We have the EXACT same rash but it started like 2 days ago.

When we encountered this rash (not as bad as now) our homeopathic family doctor gave us Calendula Ointment. This works wonders. It cost us 12.00 but I saw it at a health food store for 7.50.


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I wouldnt even know where to look







our town and the cities around it are veru ummmm 'mainstream, non natural' LOL

try looking in the phone book for 'physicians, homeopathic' or 'physicians, naturopathic'. Or call a local health food/vitamin store in your area. when i went it wasn't covered under my insurance, but after my trip to the homeopath the horrid, horrid rash that the regular doctors and derms couldn't fix went away and has never come back.

in the meantime if sposies make him more comfortable, you should do what you need to do.


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

Youch! That looks like a rash that Christopher used to get. It took FOREVER to get rid of. The ped tried everything under the sun too... yeast meds, abx, etc. We did have to air it out, and he did claw at it. It was so hard. I put training undies on him and just tried to catch him before he peed, or right after. I don't know what finally worked... this was 10 years ago and my brain is fuzzy.

I would be reluctant to bleach, because it is very hard to rinse all of the bleach out and it can cause a serious rash.

You could try washing in hydrogen peroxide and see if that kills off any yeasties or germies. I don't remember how well it works. I can tell you that if you put your dipes in vinegar, then put them in peroxide, then wash them, any germies should be gone.

Don't boil any diapers with snaps, pul, or lastin. It will most likely melt them. The snaps will melt ever so slightly, and not be able to snap correctly or break. The lastin elastic will just melt, and the PUL will break down and melt off. I'm not sure about fleece, but since fleece is a plastic, I would be hesitant to use it.

Woolly Nylon serging is 100% nylon. There is another thread called woolly poly that is similar to WN but is poly instead. If he is allergic to woolly nylon, he might not be allergic to woolly poly.

Finally, I do remember that when we were trying to figure out my son's rash, certain disposies made it worse. We only had prefolds for while at home and sposies for at daycare. Huggies supreme were the only sposie he could wear.

Our cloth never seemed to bother him. I washed with baking soda and a tiny amount of Surf laundry detergent.

Also, what does he take a bath in? What soaps are you using? I would use liquid glycerine for now, until it is cleared up.... or ask your new derm about that. My ped had me stop using soaps on Emily because of her eczema. She is allergic to apples and watermellon, but using soaps makes the allergic reaction flare up and get worse. Eczema can turn into staff really fast, so we try to keep it at bay. I use a little lavender oil in her liquid glyerine now, and it doesn't seem to irritate at all.

I'm going to try that bag balm for us! Thank you guys for mentioning it!

I hope that rash goes away very soon.

Teri


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

If it is a fungal infection, don't use antibiotics because they'll make it worse. Kind of like when we take antibiotics and are more prone to yeast infections...it'll get rid of all the normal flora and buggies that try to keep the fungus in check, and the fungus can spread and get worse. To me, it doesn't look like a bacterial issue now, looks like eczema or fungus (and if they did a scraping in the office and looked under a microscope they could see the fungus).

I wish I had some sposies to send you. THe only thing I do have that may help is a ton of microfleece, so if you'd like that to make pockets out of or use in another way, pm me and I can send it. Sorry the little guy is going through this!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I don't have anything to add, but I just wanted to double-check: I have bag balm in the house and find it great for dry skin, but does it actually work on eczema? Because my friend's DS is covered in eczema. And her DH is a dairy farmer, LOL.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebenjies*
I don't have anything to add, but I just wanted to double-check: I have bag balm in the house and find it great for dry skin, but does it actually work on eczema? Because my friend's DS is covered in eczema. And her DH is a dairy farmer, LOL.

It's a moisture barrier, so while it won't "cure" or clear up eczema like hydrocortisone will, it can prevent outbreaks, help soothe the affected skin to allow it to heal, and prevent it from getting worse. I *think* the main ingredient is lanolin?

There's also a new med available as an alternative to hydrocortisone, I forget the name, but Julia recommended it, starts with an e...anyhow, you may want to try this if the hydrocortisone burns him. It's prescription only right now.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norcalmommy*
There's also a new med available as an alternative to hydrocortisone, I forget the name, but Julia recommended it, starts with an e...anyhow, you may want to try this if the hydrocortisone burns him. It's prescription only right now.


Elidel


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

Thta looks like a flare up of diaper area eczema w/ a secondary yeast infection IMO? Can you see a dermatologist that specializes with kids? My babe has it off and on, and during a bad flare up, it gets red like that. THe bumps may be a secondary yeast infection. If you have ruled out chemical burn, which sounds as if you have, I would guess it is either eczema or even diaper area psoriasis(eczema would be more common, however). IT is itchy, so that would explain the scrathing...does it feel kinda rough to the touch?

I would go to a derm to also rule out impetigo? Pull up some images using that word and diaper-it is a nasty nasty thing! I am so sorry! I know how stressful this is. Joey had what appears to be that SAME exact rash-no lie! it was on his thighs mostly. Eventually, we got some yeasty bumps. I treated the yeast with clotrimazole. I figured something was irritating the eczema--these are all of the things i did, not sure which one worked, but the rashes are gone-took out dairy out of his and my diet, I take Omega complex, he takes an occasional flaxseed oil tablespoon in food, I switched to only water in my wipes, and I only wet them right before using, I am using sensiclean, I use vinegar in the rinse, but rinse again after that, I do not use any TTO or BS anymore, I switched to organic or undyed/untreated wool, with soft edges, try not to use serging, mostly soakers(aristocrats, lana), we are using prefolds and flats with MOE liners( I goit new ones, I think the old ones were too gunked up) we use no lotions, etc. It took FOREVER for the red blotches he had to clear up. I am sorry. Hang in there mama!


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

DUH-just read all of the posts-you are seeing a derm! Mayeb it is psoriasis or impetigo-those big round blotches are not like eczema or yeast bumps after all. ?????


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

I just cliked on susan's pic-ITA-can you find a diff derm?


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

WOW-I really need to read all the posts before responding, I am just never sure I will get to with Joey, LOL. I am glad you are seeing a new derm. I really think it is some type of eczema or psoriasis. REally, I do. except for those perfect circles in the last photo, it looks just like Joey's did, and in the same areas. He has had eczema off and on from day one, and it has been confirmed eczema, cofnirmed by daddy(a ped), and two other pediatricians. It may take forever to go away cause an irritant you have not yet found is irritating it, and it may not go away.







My sister's baby has eczema all over too, and it has not budged, he is over a year old.







His flare ups look red like that too.








I really hope you get to the bottom of this. Yes, another derm is a good idea.







Keep us updated! Next time Joey has a flare up, I will take a pic!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

The thing that iritates it the most is moisture, be it urine or plain every day water, both make it swell and turn red. It is rough to the touch like really dry skin and I wouldnt be suprised if it had some excema with it since I had excema as a child(and Im allergic to milk), but it has something fungal in there too and I dont think it is yeast, the derm said it was in the same family as yeast but more in the catagory with athletes foot and jock itch, everybody's office is still closed today and they all have been since before christmas, I dont like the holidays







: LOL
When I keep moisture off it it doesnt look red at all, just patchy and dry. and it seems like he only itches when it gets wet...


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

FYI, I figured out Ella's red marks this morning!

She sometimes wears wool soakers over her NLs. The morning after she does, her thighs are fine. BUT when she wears wool pants over them, they are red, raw and NASTY (this morning







). I couldn't figure out why the heck that would happen, but it's because of what you mentioned - the moisture on the outside of the NL touches her thighs when she wears pants, but not when she wears soakers!! When she wears soakers, only dry wool touches her skin.

Anyway, I don't know if this helps you at all, but this thread totally made me realize that is her problem. BTW, she has eczema which is why I think her skin is SO sensitive to moisture. Organic wool works best.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

yeah I found that out a while ago, which is why we never used our NLs at night and ended up selling/trading them(for AIOs none-the-less).
his rash is looking even better today than yesterday and thats after 2+days in AIOs with a disposable at night. I wish I had known to switch to AIOs earlier


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

...


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

I am so sorry! Joey's got alot worse when we took a bath.







Yes, a fungal or bacterial infection is likely since the skin is all opened up and primed for nasty stuff to creep in! I would guess that after you get ride of the fungus, you may find you still have the rough skin eczema-I realy hope you get some good concrete answers and solutions. Joey's eczema on other parts of his body looks diff than the eczema on his diaper area too. Oh, and by the way...Doctors annoy me in this regard: it is so not a big deal to them, even DH rolls his eyes at my depression over the rashes! They tell me that it looks worse than it feels, etc., but that does not help a loving mama that is on a mission to get her kid's skin better!







I know how frustrated you must be!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
yeah I found that out a while ago, which is why we never used our NLs at night and ended up selling/trading them(for AIOs none-the-less).
his rash is looking even better today than yesterday and thats after 2+days in AIOs with a disposable at night. I wish I had known to switch to AIOs earlier


So the NLs didn't even work with wool that kept the moisture off of his skin? I really haven't wanted to use PUL at night, but it keeps coming back and I'm wondering if we should just stop using NLs and wool, too.







Ack, I just got 4. :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
It is silly that nobody has treated him with an antibiotic. That should have been right up there on the list, right after diaper cream.

maybe they dont think it needs an antibiotic, maybe its not what you think it is, after all none of you can see it IRL and feel it. I think they know what they are doing its just taking them too long to figure it out because its to hard to get intouch with them(since she is only in our town for 8 hours a week)


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

its looking better than usual today though, its not dry and flakey at all and I just tore into the naftin and dermatop tubes to scrape out any leftover meds I could find and put them on him, just to see if that will help more

ETA: and also there are no open sores and never have been, its never bled or had puss or anything.(only bled the time he clawed his scrotum with his sharp baby nails)


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I see everything I have to add has already been discussed.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
maybe they dont think it needs an antibiotic, maybe its not what you think it is, after all none of you can see it IRL and feel it. I think they know what they are doing its just taking them too long to figure it out because its to hard to get intouch with them(since she is only in our town for 8 hours a week)









An antibiotic will make a fungal infection worse, and they have already determined that it is a fungal infection.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

one fungal medicine worked, the last one we tried, the one I tried to get a refill and she said A&D and then now they have been closed for the holidays. so it is fungal because that fungal medicine cleared it up until I ran out, THAT is why I can say we know it is fungal.


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:

after all none of you can see it IRL
This is true ladies.







We can all guess and offer up our advice and experiences, but rashes are so fickle to begin with, and pics are not always representative.







I would juts get a diff derm at this point, however. A fresh second opinion sometimes helps.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

I don't know where the anger and defensiveness came from, I thought we were all just trying to help SEEPAE and her son find an end to this rash







. I don't think anyone was questioning parenting skills or experience...SEEPAE, it sounds like you are on the right track and have found something that is working, it's just a matter of time before it gets cleared up. Unfortunately, fungal infections (especially tinea pedis- athlete's foot- and others of this nature can be very stubborn, have high occurence rates, and take a long time to resolve).

Just a side note re: antibiotics--- the reason that amoxicillin and a lot of other commonly prescribed antibiotics are becoming less and less effective is because they are prescribed much more than is necessary, and bacteria are becoming resistant to them. This is leading to some really nasty bugs that are resistant to all kinds of antibiotics, and is becoming an increasingly dangerous problem for all of us. Most of the cases where antibiotics are prescribed are actually not warranted, they are viral or fungal infections that will usually resolve on their own with the antibiotics.

SEEPAE, I hope that the rash continues to improve and you get ahold of your health care providers soon. Again, if you would like some microfleece I'll send it to you, just let me know


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I just dont like being picked apart like that, its not like we havent been seeing a doctor and a derm, and we havent tried a whole bunch of things that my dermatologist suggested, and its not like Im telling them its fungal and it must be treated as fungal THEY are the ones who say that is what it is and are trying to treat it, I think they know what they are doing, at least to some extent, so I do as they say and while at home try a few things they didnt suggest, like I tried lamisil and bactroban, which were both my great grandmother's prescritpions for a soar she has on her butt :LOL so its not like Im not trying as much as I can, I AM only one person after all.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

What about using baby soft wraps? THey have fleece at the leg holes for the pul ones (I only use the all fleece ones, so I can't give any pul advice.) They are turned and top stitched, they have different kinds of soakers, and my super soaker has never leaked through one.


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

Seepae, I'm following your thread because my dd has been dealing with a yeast infection and now is getting red marks on her legs where the serging from the diapers is touching her. I'm thinking of switching to AIO's, though I sure will miss our wool. I've also bought a fitted that is turned and topstitched to see if that will help. I'm also going to start giving her 1/2 teaspoon of probiotics everyday to see if that helps with the yeast infection.

I hope you can figure out what is causing the rash and get it cleared up. It looks so painful for your son.


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

SEEPAE, I too have gone through severe rash issues with my dd except hers were open and bleeding ulcer like sores. We have seen 8 Drs. We have seen peds, derms, rheumatologists, naturopath, +++... Still we have no diagnosis. We had tried sposies for a week or 2 with no change. We tried changing our washing numerous times. We tried nakey time. I think that most everything mentioned here was tried. We finally had a conference with a few Drs and decided that one of the variables we could control was the diapers. We decided to go to 100% sposies for at least 2 months to see if it made a difference. Changing things for 1-2 weeks is not enough. If you think giving up cloth was easy for me, talk to some of the mamas that have been here for a long time. I was a big time hyena. I loved my dipes, I loved trying new things, I loved sharing experiences with the mamas here.

If sposies make the rash go away then by all means do everything within your power to get sposies. I know you said money is tight but I bet your stash of great cloth could fund A LOT of sposies. Yes they are hard to get and you want to keep them but is it worth it, really? Try asking on Freecycle in your area, ask at a LLL mtg, ask your Dr or derm or whoever, ask your local women's shelter. There are plenty of ways to get sposies. I am sure you could find mamas that would love to trade 1 Elbee for 3-4 packs of sposies.

I just can not see letting the rash go on when there is a solution that has worked in the past. I do not mean to jump all over you. I was in a very similar situation and can relate to the feelings. I also know how hard it was (and still is) to let go of my ideals with cloth. I still have hopes that I will be able to put dd back in cloth at some point but for now, we need to do whatever we can to keep her healthy.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

there is only 1 solution that has worked in the past and that was the naftin/dermatop which we are trying to get another prescription for. Disposables help but dont cure it, the only thing disposables do is keep it dry and that keeps it from getting inflamed, but the AIOs we have do the same. If it were that easy to just switch to disposables I would have and found a way to tough it out, but the disposables didnt clear it up and as I meantioned our dermatologist was _happy_ to hear we used cloth


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

I must admit, I'm scared now as Alex just developed a rash on his thigh and diaper area adjacent to it that looks somewhat like youre son's Seepae. Ack. The only think I've done differently is adding baking soda to the pre-rinse along with a little borax in the wash. So now I"m going back to ONLY detergent in the hot wash and nothing else. Tonight he's in a sposie with TONS of Desitin.

I hope that your son's rash gets better soon, it looks horrible.

Oh, and have you ever heard of the treatment where you brown flour on the stove and apply it to a diaper rash? I've heard great things about it for treating persistent rashes, but I've never tried it. You could google to find out exaclty how to do it.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

oops


----------

